# اريد نقد بناء للاستفادة



## الرواسي (2 أغسطس 2006)

هذه واجهة فندق صغير و واجهة مجمع عيادات ....ارجو المناقشة






مجمع عيادات





الفندق​


----------



## احمد حسني رضوان (2 أغسطس 2006)

الاخ الرواسي
المشروعات تبدو جيده جدا من اول وهلة ولكن اذا ظهرت المساقط والموقع سيكون النقد اكثر فاعلية


----------



## الرواسي (3 أغسطس 2006)

هاهي مساقط الفندق​


----------



## الرواسي (3 أغسطس 2006)

وهاهي مساقط العيادات​


----------



## freeboy (3 أغسطس 2006)

اخ الرواسي مجهود رائع جدا في المساقط يظهر مقدره جيده في التصميم خيث العلاقه القويه بين الشكل والوظيفه والتناسق الواضح ................ولكن؟
الواجهات تبدو ضعيفه جدا بالنسبه للمساقط الافقيه حيث كل ماقمته به وضع الشبابيك ليس اكثر والابواب فليس هناك احساس ببذل مجهود رغم وجود الامكانيات لديك .
ارجو منك تتطويرها اكثر


----------



## essa2000eg (5 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الاخ رواسى 

ارى فى المشرعين من المساقط ان مسارات الحركة تشغل نسبة كبيرة اعتقد انها اكثر من المطلوب وهذا يؤدى الى التقليل من كفاءة المشروع ارجو ان تراجع مسارات الحركة والفراغات الغير مستغله

بالنسبة للفندق فكرة بسيطة وجميله ولكن الجزء الادارى اشعر انه صغير ولا يلبى الوظائف الفراغيه لادارة فندق وايضا المطبخ الملحق بالمطعم يحتاج لدراسة تفصيلية للوظائف والاقسام ومسارات الحركه لان مطعم الفندق بيعد واحد من المكونات الرئيسية فى اى فندق لانه يجذب زوار خاصين به 
دون شرط الاقامة بالفندق ان كلامى مجرد الفت به نظرك لاشياء تعتبر هامه ليقوى تصميمك وبارك الله فيك اخى الكريم


----------



## بوشناق (6 أغسطس 2006)

المساقط الافقية ..تم حلها بشكل رائع لكن عندما اشاهد الواجهات أحس اننى امام مشروع أخر

هذا الى صغر حجم النوافذ..يعطى احساس بالعمارة الفرعونية القديمة

وهذا لا يقلل من قيمة المشروع من الناحية التصميمية ..وانامعجب بفكرك الفلسفى فى هذا المشروع


----------



## HARD MAN (6 أغسطس 2006)

أخي الفاضل رواسي 

أشكرك أولا جزيل الشكر على إتاحة الفرصة لنا للاطلاع على بعض من عملك الجميل 

والمشروعين يعبران عن مستوى جيد جدا كمشروع ولكن ............... آآآه من لكن 
.
.
.
.
لدي هنا عدد من الملاحظات البسييييطة أتمنى ما أكون ثقيل عليك فيها  يعني ان شاء الله يكون نقد بنّاء  
أولا بالنسبة للمطعم 
الفكرة العامة جميلة جدا لكن يبدو لي أن هناك عدد من المشاكل التي تحتاج إلى حل ( مشاكل تصميمية ) مثل النظام الإنشائي الذي سيعتمد عليه المبنى وخصوصا في الدورين العلويين في مالمنطقة التي فوق الدرج الفاصل بين بهو المدخل والصالة.
ثم إن الدرج بحد ذاته أشعر فيه قليلا من التكلف في إنهاء كل الخطوط للدرج في نقطة واحدة، ألست معي؟ 
كان من الممكن وضع درج واسع في الوسط بدرابزين والتعويض في الباقي بوضع أشجار تزيين أو أمر آخر على الجانبين، حتى أن هذا من الممكن أن يعطيك إحساس أكبر بالفصل بين المنطقتين.
ثم ألا تحس أن 6 محلات هدايا و3 نت كافيه كثيره على فندق؟! كان من الممكن التخفيف منها بإلحاق جزء منها مع الإدارة بشكل لا يلغي خصوصيتها عن باقي الفاعاليات الأخرى.
الأمر الآخر المطبخ يحتاج كما قال أخي الفاضل essa2000eg إلى توضيح أكثر للفعاليات وتوزيعها فيه وكذلك الحركة ثم هناك زاويتين حادتين في المطبخ أزعجتني كثيرا ): ممكن في الأصغر منهما فتح القوس بشكل أكبر للتخفيف منها أما الثانية فتحتاج معالجة خاصة كذلك لابد للمطبخ العلوي من رابط مع المطبخ في الدور الأرضي بمصعد خدمة، إذ لا يعقل أن يكون الرابط الوحيد هو السلم فقط. 
بالنسبة للحمامات يبدو لي أن الأخوة في الإدارة وجهة المحلات التجارية محتاجين حمامات والا ......  

نأتي للواجهة ( أتعبتك والله آآآآسف بس انت قلت نقد بنّااااء ) شايف نفسي صح زي ما كون باعمل نقد بنا من أساسه. يالله استحمل ياعم  

الواجهة تبدو كأن هناك كتلة ناقصة هي كتلة الغرف إذ أن الواجهات الزجاجية بالشكل الذي أراه تعطيني إنطباع عن أن المبنى في الواجهة خدمي ، ممكن مجمع تجاري مصرف صالات عرض شيء من هذا القبيل. كل ما في الأمر أن الغرف في الدورين العلويين يحتاجان إلى شيء من التمييز لإضفاء نوع من الخصوصية البصرية لهما مثل إضافة أو اقتصاص شرفات لها ومعالجتها في الواجهة بشكل مناسب. 


بالنسبة للعيادات هناك فقط ملاحظتين ( بس )  

الأولى هي المساحات الكبيرة لفراغات الحركة في الممرات وبين الكتل المختلفة. 

أما الثانية فهي موقع الصيدلية التي صارت ضمن إطار داخلي جداً بينما من المفترض أن تكون قريبة من المدخل ومن الممكن الوصول لها لشراء الدواء دون الحاجة للدخول للمجمع. 


والواجهة حلوة - بس - كان من الممكن الاستفادة من أسلوب تنطيق العيادت بشكل زونات في إبرازه على الواجهة بمثلا اختلاف في الارتفاعت أو ماشابه 
وعلى فكرة كمان أحس والله أعلم ان درج واحد مو كفاية للمجمع كذلك الإدارة لمثل هذا المجمع مهمة بس مش شايفا فين 




تحياتي وآسف لو ثقلت دمي عليك شوي 



أخوك هارد مان 
أبو أحمد


----------



## alngar1969 (22 فبراير 2010)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## boofa1984 (30 أغسطس 2010)

انا اسف على التعليق 
التطابق في الكتل 
التطابق في الارتفاعات
المساحات الكبيره في الممرات
الاداره اين
بصراحه لاتوجد لمسات معماريه


----------



## نزار الساهر (10 أكتوبر 2010)

تسلـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــموا على المساقط


----------



## bisalabisa2000 (10 أكتوبر 2010)

hard man قال:


> أخي الفاضل رواسي
> 
> أشكرك أولا جزيل الشكر على إتاحة الفرصة لنا للاطلاع على بعض من عملك الجميل
> 
> ...


صراخة نقد مية مية و شامل



boofa1984 قال:


> انا اسف على التعليق
> التطابق في الكتل
> التطابق في الارتفاعات
> المساحات الكبيره في الممرات
> ...


ليس لهذه الدرجة:8:

فلتكن لطيفا الرجل يحاول و يجب ان نساعد:84:


----------



## malakmama (10 أكتوبر 2010)

رائع شكراااا


----------



## احمد فايز سيد على (30 أكتوبر 2010)

فى مشكله فى مشارات الحركه بين (الاداره- عمال الفندق- رواد الفندق) يعنى مثلا لو فى حد هيوصل طلب من المطبخ للغرف لازم يعدى ع اللوبى الخاص بالفندق ويتخدم نفس المصعد الخاص بالزوار وده مش من اسس تصميم الفنادق المفروض ان التلاقى يكون فى الممر الى امام الغرف فقط.
الخدمات العامه (كوافير- انترنت - ....... الخ) ممكن يستخدمها اى حد من الماريين على الطريق حاول انها يكون ليها مدخل منفصل.
بالنسبه للعيادات منطقه الحمامات محتاجه اعاده تصميم من حيث مداخل الحمامات بتفتح مباشره على اللوبى لازم يكون فى خصوصيه فى المدخل ولابد من وجود (مباول) بالحمامات الرجالى .
فى الدور العلوى لمبنى العيادات لايجوز ان يكون هناك انتظار خلف كونتر الاستقبال.
الواجهات لاتعبر عن فندق محتاجه تصميم قوى ليها الواجهه تشبه واجهه (مركز المؤتمرات بالقاهره).
ارجو ان مكنش دايقتك


----------



## مهندس فادي قيصر (30 أكتوبر 2010)

والله التصاميم حلوة كثير والواجهات ايضا حلوة بس تنقصها شوية حركة وبالتوفيق


----------

